# calling and calling- leave me alone



## olivia234 (Sep 19, 2010)

ok so he keeps calling and messages its urgent i need to call you or i wanna talk about us and i think we should talk etc. he dosent call me at 7 or 8 pm when im home no its like 12, 1, 2 am when im trying to sleep

ive had to on many occasions turn the phone off!! why dosent he get the message im not going to let u come back! uve abused me way too many times and been drinking for way too long

let me move on and have some peace


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Do you share children? If not, change your number and keep it private. Before you get to it, make a record of his calls and after several, send him a letter telling him to stop. Have it delivered "return receipt requested" or even registered mail so you know he got it, and make a copy. Tell him you will contact the police if he continues to harrass you in this way. He may not listen to anything less, and you may have to call the cops. Turn off the phone, b/c your v.m. will catch his calls even if you are asleep. Just don't answer when he calls, and delete v.m. without listening to them (once you hear his voice). Stay strong.


----------



## HM3 (Aug 18, 2010)

Stopping you from sleeping is another form of abuse - you're tired and they think you will agree to anything because of your tiredness. It's good you have recognised it. Turn your phone off, but you might have to change your number. Take care.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

In Tennessee, that's called Telephone Harassment and it's a class A misdemeanor. Here, he can be arrested and serve up to 1 year in jail. We don't put up with that here and the police in your area probably don't, either. You might give them a call.


----------

